# How good is good?



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Went to the club on Saturday to do some work on the pond and also hit the range with some pistols.
Shooting at 50 ft at a 3 inch target.
Picked up a 9mm Glock model 19 a few weeks ago and To be honest am not very impressed by it.
My S&W MP 2.0 in .45 put three rounds in the target with no trouble. First round hit dead center ( shocked the hell out of me). My Rugers ec9s hit the 3" also.
The Glock did crap. Really large group scattered around low and left ( I know, trigger control).
My question is, is hitting a 3" at 50ft half way decent for accuracy, and also is the Glock really that great?
I've heard so must about it as this outstanding handgun but my experience has been so so.
Have an old Rugers mark 1 that is almost a laser beam.
Of course I have a Taurus Spectrum in .380 that might be effective if I was kneeling on someone's chest.
Really have no idea as to what is considered good accuracy with a handgun.
Rifles, I understand. Hit a Nickle at 200 yds. and you are hot poop. Hit it three times and its uber hot poop.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JJ Grandits said:


> Went to the club on Saturday to do some work on the pond and also hit the range with some pistols.
> Shooting at 50 ft at a 3 inch target.
> Picked up a 9mm Glock model 19 a few weeks ago and To be honest am not very impressed by it.
> My S&W MP 2.0 in .45 put three rounds in the target with no trouble. First round hit dead center ( shocked the hell out of me). My Rugers ec9s hit the 3" also.
> ...


Until you get used to them the triggers on the Glock take a lot of practice. I always replace the factory barrel with a after market barrel. I have a Glock mod 29 for every day carry and the accuracy is only just so-so. Good enough for under 25 yards on people. I wouldn't want to hunt with it. I have a Glock 21, I have rebuild for .45 Super and it is a tack driver. After market barrel so the cartridge case is fully supported, a 24 pound recoil spring, and a 6 pound t firing pin spring. It will push a 255 gr flat nosed cast bullet at 1100 to 1200 feet per second. The recoil is what I would call brisk.

Acceptable hunting accuracy with a handgun, is all shots inside a paper plate from a rest at fifty yards. I figure if a bow hunter can get that close, then I can get that close.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

JJ Grandits said:


> Went to the club on Saturday to do some work on the pond and also hit the range with some pistols.
> Shooting at 50 ft at a 3 inch target.
> Picked up a 9mm Glock model 19 a few weeks ago and To be honest am not very impressed by it.
> My S&W MP 2.0 in .45 put three rounds in the target with no trouble. First round hit dead center ( shocked the hell out of me). My Rugers ec9s hit the 3" also.
> ...


I’m not a Glock guy, but that is only because of the grip angle. It’s a perfectly serviceable side arm, but just not for me.

That your group was low/left AND “really big” could be a few things. That it’s low/left is, like you say, trigger control. That it’s a large group could be that it’s a poorly fit barrel, but is more likely that the same issue that sends the sights low/left when it’s going off sends those sights there inconsistently.

Pre-halfcock striker fired triggers are a design challenge. They used to be referred to as double-action, but they’re kind of not. They do cock the striker some, certainly more than a single-action pushes the striker/hammer back, but not nearly as far as a traditional double-action. Glock had the first wide-spread application, and S&W, Sig, FN etc improved on the concept from there, but Glock hasn’t really done a lot to keep up.

Bottom line is that your M&P stages a little more like a single-action where that Glock acts like a really loose, light double-action. Shoot it like you’re pulling a double-action trigger and it will be better. It will still suck, but it will suck less.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the timmney Glock trigger changes it to a fully cocked striker fired it helps 

the gun is perfectly capable of hitting a 8 inch plate at 100 yards but it takes pulling the trigger strait back 

I run the Ghost Evo-elite in my 17 gen 4 it takes up most of the over travel after the break you need some but not much the ghost you adjust with a file , it also gets rid of what is refered to as Glock hump this is your pulling and right before the break the resistance gets greater then it breaks , the correct connector changes the geometry a little and smooths this out 

mostly you need rounds and practice they are different to shoot but trainable.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

glock isn't known for their bullesye shooting ability , what puts glock where it is is the ability to reliably put rounds out the end of the barrel with very little in the way of maintenance for thousands of rounds.

Glock was a replacement for a double action revolver that held more many rounds and ran longer with less maintenance

if you compare the 5.5pound glock trigger to the long heavy double action pull of a stock S&W model 10 then it is a signifigant improvement


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if you compare the 5.5pound glock trigger to the long heavy double action pull of a stock S&W model 10 then it is a signifigant improvement


I agree with everything you said except that part. The Colt and even S&W revolver double-action trigger pulls are mechanical fine-art. A trigger pull doesn’t have to be light, or short to be a “good trigger”. It can be a mile long and a 100 pounds. What separates a good trigger from the bad is how solid, consistent and precise it is.

If you built two precision bolt action rifles, one with the 5ish-7# and 1/2-5/8ish” long trigger-pull of a Glock, and one with the exactly 9.37514# and 0.7351” long 686/Python trigger-pull, I’d take the one with the revolver trigger without a second’s thought. The latter may be heavier and longer than the former, but, with minimal practice, I’d know exactly when it was going to go off and how to make it so.

A Glock trigger sucks because of the horrendous combination of plastic bits, and asymmetric linkage. You can design a decent trigger with plastic components, and you can design a decent trigger with asymmetric linkage. You cannot make a trigger that’s worth a damn with both. Fortunately for a Glock, its trigger is just barely good enough “_Perfection_” for what the gun wrapped around it is designed to do.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I hate the old Gen Glock triggers. I gave up on them a while back and carry a PPS for EDC. I adore the PDP for open carry and accuracy. My confession is when I have to go to urban areas, I carry a Glock 19. My bedside safe has a Glock 17 with a light. 

Glocks fire every time, they don't stove pipe, they don't fail to feed, in my experience. Their trigger mechanism just sucks to target shoot. 

The newest gen that my bro let me shoot seems better in the trigger department, but they may have sacrificed it always fires. I will let you guys weigh in in a few months.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for me the longer the motion the more the hand has to move .
hand moving and keeping that trigger finger in a strait pull is harder than short 

I can't say I own a single 100% stock glock trigger some are just the polished version with stock parts.

I think Perfection is marketing and all marketing is a bit of a lie , it's good , if it was perfection they would all be 100% stock 

it is a lot like a 10/22 it isn't the best gun out of the box but it has a lot going for it and the modularity and aftermarket parts let you do what you want with it.

that said a stock glock is a very reliable gun and not all the after market parts are as reliable so you have to put in the time testing or don't carry modified glocks for your self defense gun and keep your trigger mods and such to range games.
my carry Glock has only the Skinner polished trigger parts and different sights but keeps all stock trigger parts just that they are polished and that is because that is how I got that one


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'd say hitting a 3 inch target at 50 ft is pretty respectable. 
I generally don't shoot a pistol that far, mostly about 25 ft is where I shoot.
I don't have the best vision, so I don't know if I could hit that at 50 or not.
I do throw some lead at an 8" target at 50 yards sometimes and do fairly well once I find my hold.
Glocks are good guns, they just aren't for everybody.


----------

